# Introducing myself



## Vee.Ella.Mice (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi everyone! My name is Vanessa, I came to this forum to learn even more about what I may not already know about breeding  I am 16 years old and I breed mice to try to increase health, logetivity, and temperment. I'm a huge animal lover, I love all animals (for the exception of spiders lol). I'm hoping to make great friends and learn a lot here!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

